# Anyone need a royal stud?



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey, 
I have a 4yr old Royal python, he is a beautiful royal with amazing markings and over 1000 grams.

He is a normal, but don't let the distract you from his absolute beauty!!

A stunner!

Please pm me for further info, pics etc and prices  Thanks!
: victory: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: : victory:


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

P.s. SE area only please, I won't deliver him


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh, and he's not for sale, just for a stud


----------



## williamsom (Feb 24, 2009)

no one is gonna want to stud a normal male, neither mind without quartine before hand which would have to be a fair few months before any sort of mixing


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

williamsom said:


> no one is gonna want to stud a normal male, neither mind without quartine before hand which would have to be a fair few months before any sort of mixing


And you can speak for everyone on the reptile forums? :blush:


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

Cornsnakeinthemirror said:


> And you can speak for everyone on the reptile forums? :blush:


Oh and to add to this... at what point in the above did I mention that he _hasn't  been quarantined??? :lol2:_


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

To be honest with you mate i wouldn't want to use a normal male on my morph females, not when i have morph males of my own i can use (one being a Super). The quarantine aspect is for when your male goes to the female, i for one wouldn't dream of putting a snake from someone i don't know anywhere near my collection without quarantining it for at least 3 months & many others wouldn't either :gasp:. So i wouldn't expect too much interest in your male to be honest.


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Cornsnakeinthemirror said:


> Oh and to add to this... at what point in the above did I mention that he _hasn't  been quarantined??? :lol2:_


_

It doesn't matter that you have quarrantined him (and I assume that you have), no-one else would risk putting him with one of their females without putting him through their own quarrantine. Why don't you just get him a girlfriend? :flrt:_


----------



## williamsom (Feb 24, 2009)

Cornsnakeinthemirror said:


> Oh and to add to this... at what point in the above did I mention that he _hasn't  been quarantined??? :lol2:_


_

As other people have now said as well it will be there own quarantine, for there piece of mind anyone can say they have done it with no prove_


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

just find an adult female and breed them urself? i dont share or bring in snakes to breed with my collection and that goes with most other snake keepers. best of luck though mate...


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Cornsnakeinthemirror said:


> And you can speak for everyone on the reptile forums? :blush:


Think the replies you've had speak for themselves :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

yardy said:


> It doesn't matter that you have quarrantined him (and I assume that you have), no-one else would risk putting him with one of their females without putting him through their own quarrantine. Why don't you just get him a girlfriend? :flrt:


I have reached my reptile limit *sad face :'( *


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

as said, no-one is going to want a normal male stud. this is because they either have normal females, or they have female morphs, in which case it is likely that they can afford male morphs, and putting a normal male to a female morph is a bit of a waste.


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Also think about your own beastie, you may have quarantined him but what about the ladies you are sending him too? You don't want an STI to wipe out your collection


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol jus when u thought u had hatched a plan to make ur first million. U would think that people with male phantoms and bananas and such would b studding them if it were possible


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice (Jun 22, 2011)

So no one wants to borrow my stud of a spider royal python 

:lol2:


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow this was only meant to be a friendly thread.. shame :gasp:


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice (Jun 22, 2011)

Cornsnakeinthemirror said:


> Wow this was only meant to be a friendly thread.. shame :gasp:


sorry mate, all questions that can be seen slightly seen bad on a forum always progressively get worse :whip:


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> sorry mate, all questions that can be seen slightly seen bad on a forum always progressively get worse :whip:


If that was a compliment (and as I am _not_ a judgemental person, I'm guessing it was) then thank you ... my feelings towards these forums have been restored .. LOL :whistling2:


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

... and by compliment I mean nice comment.. just though i'd mention it before somebody jumps down my throat... or more appropriately, down my connection line :blush:


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't classify that as a compliment as i wasn't complimenting you. . . but more of just informing of you with what happens <<<< I dont mean any of that in a bad way btw =]


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Cornsnakeinthemirror said:


> Oh and to add to this... at what point in the above did I mention that he _hasn't  been quarantined??? :lol2:_


_

It does not matter if you have or have not quarantined your royal, it still wouldent come near mine or any other half decent keepers with a ounce of common sense established royals with out going through a new qurantine period at the site of the snakes to be bred to._


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

Cornsnakeinthemirror said:


> ... and by compliment I mean nice comment.. just though i'd mention it before somebody jumps down my throat... or more appropriately, down my connection line :blush:


I wouldn't classify that as a compliment as i wasn't complimenting you. . . but more of just informing of you with what happens <<<< I dont mean any of that in a bad way btw =]

Read the rest before you decide to make a new comment.. it will save me having to send a new message of what I had recently posted.


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

everybody is taking this light hearted offer in a bad direction, and taking advantage on a few mistakes I admittedly have put forward ,so I want people to stop repeating themselves and not to comment anymore because its jamming up my e-mail, and preventing me seeing important information. you've made your _point_


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

i nearly forgot to say, I don't know about you, but i come on these forums to enjoy reading the threads and learn more about my hobby, I shouldn't have to back myself up.


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice (Jun 22, 2011)

I do agree a lot of people are going on and being mean because of one mistake he didn't think off? This whole thread is pretty much bullying.


----------

